# Sustituir pnp por npn?



## ezraell (Ene 26, 2010)

hola que tal, estoy haciendo un circuito de distorsion fuzz para guitarra pero éste requiere dos transistores pnp de germanio ac128, le problema es que, como la mayoria saben, es practicamente imposible encontrarlos.. lo que si encontre fueron los ac127, su equivalente en npn, por lo que pido consejo para saber de qué manera es posible sustituirlos 

gracias


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 26, 2010)

Bueno:*podés tratar de "invertir" el circuito.* Un esquema del mismo no vendría mal para determinar si es posible hacer esto.
A propósito: tu circuito, ¿es muy sensible a las fugas y la beta de los transistores?Si es así, te conviene tener varios transistores, para medirlos y usar los más convenientes.

La otra opción es usar dos transistores PNP de silicio, pero no va a sonar igual ,asi que no creo que te guste esta idea. 

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola.

En el circuito PNP se emplea una fuente negativa
En el circuito NPN se emplea una fuente positiva, en este caso debes invertir lo condesadores electrolíticos del circuito.
Si puedes publica tu circuito para tener una mejor idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ezraell (Ene 26, 2010)

Primero gracias por responder, sobre el circuito pues si es muy sensible a fugas y betas, de hecho segun he investigado en internet necesito probarlos para tener fugas maximo de 200uA y betas de 80 y 110 aprox para Q1 y Q2 respectivamente

aqui esta el diagrama:


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 26, 2010)

Según el diagrama, no podés "invertir" todo el esquema (necesitarias dos transistores NPN y uno PNP).
Pero, al no haber realimentación,si podés "invertir" todo lo que vaya después del C2. Usando los transistores NPN en vez de los PNP,  los potenciómetros "gate" y "Vol" los conectarías a la salida del potenciometro "Stab"
Asimismo, C3, "Drive", "Comp" y el emisor de Q1 van a masa,
R6 queda donde está, lo mismo pasa con Q3 y "asociados" .
Saludos

("Stab" también queda donde está)


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola.

Puede ser ASÍ.

Chao.
elaficioando


----------



## ezraell (Ene 26, 2010)

ok, masomenos creo que lo entendi, enseguida hago un esquema para que me rectifiques si quedo claro ok? muchas gracias!

por cierto, seria mucha molestia si pudieras explicarme porque esa eleccion?


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 26, 2010)

*Elaficionado*: en tu circuito, los transistores quedan con las junturas base-emisor en inversa.*O *las resistencias de colector se transforman en resistencias de emisor.

*ezraell*. propuse hacer esos cambios para *mantener la función de cada componente*.
Por ejemplo: R4 y "Gate" forman la resistencia de colector de Q1. El Emisor de Q1 va derecho al "Stab".Está configurado como *"emisor comun"*.Este sistema tiene ganancia de tensión. Si "enchufamos" el emisor del Ac127 donde va el colector del AC128 (y el colector del 127 donde el emisor del 128) sin modificar la posición de los otros componentes, Q1 tendrá resistencia de emisor, pero no tendrá resistencia de colector, y *no tendrá ganancia*.No habrá señal para la otra etapa (Q2).
Algo parecido con Q2.pero no es tan drástico como con Q1.Simplemente *se alterarían las funciones* "Vol" , "driver" y "comp".
La idea es que funcione igual que antes.

Este sería el nuevo circuito. Los valores se mantienen; lo que cambia es la disposición de los componentes. La numeración también varía. 
Saludos


----------



## ezraell (Ene 27, 2010)

wow gracias por el esquematico, voy a poner ambos diseños para que la comparación sea mas sencilla de observar...

por cierto, me queda la duda, entiendo que se invierta la polaridad del capacitor C3, pero porqué la "polaridad" de los pots Gate y Comp queda igual? (por "polaridad" en los pots me refiero a la union de su terminal media con la del extremo) esto no afecta en nada??


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo la polarizacion del germanio es distinta al silicio, deberia retocar las resistencias para que mantenga la misma proporcion...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.

Lo que hice fue que cambié todos los transistores los NPN por PNP  (2N3904 ---> 2N3906), los PNP por NPN (AC128 ----> Ac127). Después invertí la fuente de alimentación, también invertí el sentido de lo condensadores electrlíticos:

Así el circuito es idéntico al original, y así no preocuparme por hacer otros cambios al circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

*elaficionado*: miré mejor tu esquema y tenés razón. *El circuito así debe funcionar.* No me avivé que el 2N3904 es de silicio, ni tampoco vi al principio que cambiaste la polaridad de la fuente.
Lo que hay que tener en cuenta: en ese esquema, *la "masa" es el positivo*.Así que, si el pedal va a trabajar con su propio transformador, no habrá problemas. Pero si va a trabajar con otros accesorios, todos alimentados del mismo transformador (hay gente que hace eso), habrá serios problemas de polaridad con los otros equipos (cortocircuitos).Es simplemente para tener en cuenta.

*ezraell*: si el punto medio del potenciómetro va a ser conectado a un extremo u otro, eso no es relevante. 
Si te recomiendo que la carcasa de los potenciómetros esté conectada a masa (es para evitar interferencias cuando tocás el pote, y cosas así).

Bueno.. ya tenés dos posibles soluciones.

Suerte con eso.


----------



## ezraell (Ene 27, 2010)

Pues más que un pedal, lo que intento es incorporarlo al interior de la guitarra asi que la alimentación compartida no me preocupa mucho, pues éste lleva su propia batería igualmente dentro del instrumento. 

Les agradezco mucho las ideas, voy a probar con ambas soluciones, pero se supone que en teoría las dos deben de brindarme la misma señal de salida verdad?


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

Si.Los tres circuitos (el original, el del elaficionado y el mio) deben tener igual funcionamiento. Inclusive, los tres invierten la señal durante el procesamiento.

Si te gusta más la versión de elaficionado, e igual te queda la duda de las polaridades (decis que no hay problema) podés hacerle una variante sencilla para usar como masa el negativo de la pila y olvidarte de las alimentaciones:
1 - Invertir C1 y C4
2 - Conectar R6 , la entrada y la salida al negativo de la pila.
Y problema solucionado. Por supuesto , eso lo decidís al armarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## ezraell (Ene 27, 2010)

Por cierto, abuso de su gentileza y aprovecho para preguntar si pudieran recomendarme un circuito para medir las fugas y las hfe de los npn AC127 que encontre. Pues como les mencione, necesito ganancias especificas.

De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

Circuitos para medir ganancia, creo haber visto alguno en el foro (no recuerdo ninguno).

Lo de las fugas, tal vez puedas medirlas con el tester. Montás el transistor en la protoboard (o donde puedas),Simplemente intercalas el amperímetro del mismo entre el emisor y la fuente de tensión (el colector al positivo, y la base creo que va a masa). Si el amperímetro del tester no te sirve, podés ponerle en paralelo una resistencia y medir su tensión.Por ley de Ohm, deducís la corriente de fugas.


----------



## vhg (Ene 27, 2010)

Buenas amigos. Solo una observación sobre los transistores de germano y de silicio:

Las uniones de germanio entran en conduccion al aplicarseles ~ 0.2 V 
Las de silicio necesitan ~ 0.6 V para conducir De ahi lo que dice "elbrujo" entre emisor base debe haber 0.2 V para transistores de germanio y 0.6 V para silicio.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

Es cierto lo que dicen ,*vhg* y *elbrujo*. Pero eso no nos afecta, pues no modificamos los materiales de los transistores ( observen: el primero sigue siendo de silicio, y los otros dos siguen siendo de germanio), sólo modificamos si eran PNP o NPN, pero siempre respetando el material.También respetamos los valores de resistencias y capacitores.  
Gracias por la aclaración, de todos modos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola *ezraell*.

Olvidate de las fugas y ganacias, el AC127 y el AC128 son comeplemetarios, es decir, teóricamente son idénticos y ambos deben funcionar de manera similar.
Un pregunta ese circuito es un FUZZ o un preamplificador, si es un preamplificador, mejor busca otro, si es un FUZZ está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

*elaficionado*: el circuito es una distorsión (fuzz). 
El tema de las corrientes de fugas y betas, es que estos diseños, hechos con componentes de germanio, suelen ser muy sensibles a estos parámetros. Solo suenan bien con betas y fugas muy particulares, por eso, hay que conseguir muchos transistores (con los diodos pasa lo mismo) de germanio para medirlos, y así seleccionar los mejores. 
Desde el punto de vista del diseño, son una porquería. Pero se les puede sacar sonidos muy particulares, y esa es la recompensa.

(recordemos que la hfe  varía mucho con las condiciones de funcionamiento, y entre un transistor y otro del mismo modelo)


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.

Si te fijas en la polarización de los transistores de germanio, esa polarización hace que el circuito no dependa del Beta, por lo que. cualquier transistor del mismo tipo sirve.

Como es un FUZZ de transistores de germanio, se le conozce como un FUZZ clásico (que le deciamos un fuztón mosquito).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Aparte de que los transistores de germanio son muy sensibles a los cambios ambientales de temperatura, etc.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 27, 2010)

El circuito depende bastante de las Hfe's particulares de los transistores. La polarización de varios de ellos es "base comun" (Q3 y Q1 no tienen resistencia de emisor).Y las polarizaciones no son las mejores (Q3 realimenta por el colector, y eso no atenúa tanto las variaciones de beta).
Inclusive alguna vez leí de algun proyecto parecido a ese, y quien lo escribió hacía bastante hincapié en las betas de los transistores a usar.


----------



## ezraell (Ene 28, 2010)

hola que tal, efectivamente es un fuzz, uno muy particular que utiliza un guitarrista famoso de una banda de inglaterra (evito utilizar nombres de marca etc), de hecho tengo entendido que su diseño nació a partir de otro fuzz muy famoso que utilizaba Jimmy Hendrix, tambien basado en transistores de germanio AC128. Y así como se menciona, la beta sí define si el circuito es útil o no, me atrevo a decirlo a partir de la investigación que he hecho en internet sobre otras personas que lo construyeron y a partir de que yo poseo uno original... Si las betas no coinciden (80 y 100-110 respectivamente) el circuito o no distorsiona o provoca un feedback del demonio! Y gracias a las fugas (y a la composición del germanio) es tan sensible que incluso con el pedal original nunca puedo mantener una misma configuración de los controles y siempre tengo que encontrar "el punto" para tocar.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Si.Los tres circuitos (el original, el del elaficionado y el mio) deben tener igual funcionamiento. Inclusive, los tres invierten la señal durante el procesamiento.
> 
> Si te gusta más la versión de elaficionado, e igual te queda la duda de las polaridades (decis que no hay problema) podés hacerle una variante sencilla para usar como masa el negativo de la pila y olvidarte de las alimentaciones:
> 1 - Invertir C1 y C4
> ...


 
Disculpa, no quiero abusar pero por más que le dí vueltas a la razón no logré dar con un diseño coherente con tu recomendación... podrías hecharme una mano con un esquemático para entender mejor esta sugerencia?

Otra vez gracias
Ezraell


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 28, 2010)

Lo que decía, es que la entrada y la salida del circuito modificado por *elaficionado* pueden referenciarse al negativo sin complicaciones. Pero así como está debe funcionar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

prueba en el livewire a ver que pasa


----------



## ezraell (Feb 1, 2010)

hola que tal, soy yo otra vez, la búsqueda de los germanios npn con el hfe adecuado me está tomando demasiado tiempo, pero parece que encontrar un circuito que me ayude a medir las ganancias tambien, he tratado de hacer la búsqueda en el foro pero me rechaza utilizar las palabras "hfe" y "npn" y sin estas no llego a ningun lado... alguien que me recomiende algun circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

ezraell dijo:


> ... alguien que me recomiende algun circuito?



¿ Miraste aquí ? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/


----------



## joan90 (Ene 15, 2011)

ezraell, te anduvo finalmente?


----------



## kabum (Ene 20, 2011)

Compañero, yo tuve la suerte de hacerme ese pedal con unos ac128 autenticos, y no veas como suena.
Como ya te han dicho todo lo referido a cambiar de PNP a NPN yo te voy a intentar dar otra opcion:Hacerlo con silicio.Segun lei donde lo encontre(te adjunto un pdf con los datos) suena tambien de maravilla.
Lo unico es que, como podras apreciar, el LED no va incluido en el circuito, tendras que ponerlo en paralelo.


----------



## Marcos88 (May 9, 2017)

Estimados; soy nuevo en el foro y veo que hay gente que la tiene realmente clara, por lo que me interesan realmente 3 cosas. 
1 - Ezrel, probaste el diseño con AC127? porque son los mismos que puedo conseguir yo y me intriga mucho saber como te fue.
2 - Alguien tiene el circuito impreso para pasar a un pertinax para este circuito de FUZZ.
3 - Influyen los betas de los transistores en este circuito adaptado??

Muchas gracias de verdad estoy agradecido de todo el conocimiento que comparten.
Saludos desde Montevideo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Ezrael vino por última vez el 21/06/2010 , no creo que conteste.

Uno es PNP , el otro NPN 

En el post 30 tenés uno con silicio y plaqueta 

Sinó , atornillá los potenciómetros en una chapa de aluminio y soldá los componentes en forma aerea (estilo araña)

Ver el archivo adjunto 28360


----------



## Marcos88 (May 9, 2017)

ezraell dijo:


> hola que tal, soy yo otra vez, la búsqueda de los germanios npn con el hfe adecuado me está tomando demasiado tiempo, pero parece que encontrar un circuito que me ayude a medir las ganancias tambien, he tratado de hacer la búsqueda en el foro pero me rechaza utilizar las palabras "hfe" y "npn" y sin estas no llego a ningun lado... alguien que me recomiende algun circuito?



En este link encontre un circuito para probar los trans de germanio.
Espero que te sirva, yo no lo probe todavia.



Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2017)

Que parte no se entiende ?

Estás contestando a mensajes del año 2010 y específicamente Ezrael vino por última vez el 21/06/2010


----------



## Marcos88 (May 10, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que parte no se entiende ?
> 
> Estás contestando a mensajes del año 2010 y específicamente Ezrael vino por última vez el 21/06/2010



Te pido disculpas no habia leido las fechas ni tu respuesta anterior que es muy util.
Muchas gracias.


----------

